# NAS Server ULS-3282 running slow



## graceman (Jan 5, 2011)

I have recently bought the 2TB server, the server is formatted to FAT32.
Operating sysyem is XP and my router is a Thomspson 585v7.

When I first installed this I connected my PC direct to the server using the ethernet connection and found it too slow and then connected them using USB and found it much faster and was able to transfer my files.

But I have to set the system via the ethernet so I could connect other PCs and laptop, whenever I had to backup copies of DVDs from the PC hard disc it takes 7-8 hours to copy it using SMB server and 6-7 hours using the FTP server.

The unit is on firmware 1.55a and should be giving me speeds of 5-8Mb/s rather than 175kb/s on SMB and 200kb/s for FTP.

I don't think the issue is to do with the router as it was very slow when I connected direct to the NAS bypassing the router.
Thanks for your help


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

Where is the NAS connected to? Is it a 100mb or 1G Switch/Router?

What type of network cable are your using? Cat5e or Cat6 will be a better choice.


----------



## graceman (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks,
The cable is Cat5e, the router I believe is 100mb, I have ordered a gigabit switch, I have been told this will improve things.

Regards


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Yes, Gig Switch will definitely help. Please keep us informed if that helped.


----------

